# can someone explain more about schizophrenia for me?



## needacure

I've been watching these videos and they talk about how it onsets and your brain starts wasting away like a brain disease


----------



## Guest

stooop just stop


----------



## needacure

MentallyIll said:


> stooop just stop


 ??


----------



## Guest

studyin schziophrenia when DpDr'ed is like producin moonshine as a exalcoholic


----------



## brandon is not taken

These seem like the rather extreme cases of schizophrenia.

I have read stats that say about 1/3 of schizophrenics make a 100% recovery, another 1/3 have cycles of psychotic breaks and normal periods throughout most of thier life, and the other 1/3 are chronic like the people in the vids.

I have always been scared of becomming schizophrenic, but seeing these people in the vids....I am nothing at all like that.


----------



## brandon is not taken

MentallyIll said:


> studyin schziophrenia when DpDr'ed is like producin moonshine as a exalcoholic


lol nice analogy, i agree


----------



## Dreamer

A more sane view of schizophrenia. Again it is a horrible illness, but with proper care, many individuals can have damned good quality of life.

See: *Schizophrenia Digest*

http://www.schizophreniadigest.com/e107 ... content.14

And no, you are not schizophrenic. There are some members here who have schizoprhenia, have been diagnosed and are dealing with it as best they can.

You will drive yourself up the wall worrying about this.

Take Care,
D


----------



## Babble

Schizophrenia comes in many different categories. Schizophrenics may display a wide range of positive of negative symptoms. Schizophrenics are either acute or chronic. Acute is when a person is only beginning to display Schizophrenic behavior. Hopefully, with some treatment they are able to recover and regain their quality of life. Chronic is when a person has lived with an illness for many years and there is no longer any hope for recovery. This illness is unpredictable and extremely draining.


----------



## Ayato

disturbing yet interesting...

The movie "Clean, Shaven" directed by lodge kerrigan is also well done.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlV50XySR14&feature=related

I also recommend reading some Philip K Dick novels and listening to Syd Barrett.


----------



## 2deepathinker

Oh my Gosh! I shouldn't be watching this video, yet I am really intrigued. I feel so sorry for this guy also. My big fear is to develop schizophrenia alongside of losing control and losing my ability to make decisions ( I am referring mostly to the interactions with his Mom).


----------



## 2deepathinker

2deepathinker said:


> Oh my Gosh! I shouldn't be watching this video, yet I am really intrigued. I feel so sorry for this guy also. My big fear is to develop schizophrenia alongside of losing control and losing my ability to make decisions ( I am referring mostly to the interactions with his Mom).


I also feel sorry for his Mother.


----------



## Maximus72

Schizophrenia is a difficult disorder which makes it hard to separate what is real and unreal, concentrate, manage emotions, connect with others, and perform normally. However i am not saying there is not hope. Schizophrenia can be effectively managed.


----------

